# Бутик Интеллектуальной Собственности  БИС IN-KU > Детские сценарии, игровые блоки и песни от Аллы Евтодьевой >  Диск с песнями для танцев "Танцевальная карусель"

## aichka

*Дорогие друзья!

Хочу предложить вам свой новый диск песен

 «Танцевальная карусель»

В нем собраны танцы для всех возрастов: от младшей- до подготовительной группы.*
*Под эти  песни детям будет легко танцевать, так как движения в них исполняются 
ПО ТЕКСТУ, что очень удобно детям.

Все эти танцы абсолютно УНИВЕРСАЛЬНЫ  и не привязаны к какому-либо сезону или празднику, и могут быть исполнены на любом занятии, развлечении или утреннике.

Эти танцевальные песни  не только помогают детям правильно чередовать и выбирать движения, но и, в игровой форме, учат их правильности исполнения,  соблюдения расстояний между парами, правильному положению ног и рук в танце.

А инсценирование песен, исполнение ролей в музыкальной игре помогут развитию детского творчества, актерских способностей.*

*
В комплект входят плюсы, минусы и ноты.

Диски высылаются в день оплаты ссылками на ваш электронный адрес или в личку.*

 

*КРАТКИЙ ОБЗОР ДИСКА****
*
*В комплект входят плюсы, минусы, ноты* :Ok: 

*
Запрещено к распространению в Интернете. 
Все авторские права защищены.*

*Стоимость комплекта каждого диска- 1500 рублей.
*

*Оплату можно производить:*
*- через пополнение карты тинькофф, номер: 5536  9137 9197 8550*

*- через карту сбербанка:4276 1609 8060 0903*

*или  переводом через смс на номер 900, телефон 961 125 9581*

*После сообщения об оплате в личку или на адрес:* aichka@yandex.ru,
*с указанием ВРЕМЕНИ ОПЛАТЫ и ИМЕНИ ОТПРАВИТЕЛЯ - чтобы не спутать ваш перевод с другим -* , *ссылка на выбранный вами материал будет в тот же день отправлена вам на ваш электронный адрес или в личное сообщение.*

----------

MarinaMi (12.01.2017), mochalova19 (24.01.2016), Vitolda (23.01.2016), ГАЛИНА ВАСИЛЬЕВ (26.01.2016)

----------


## мазурка

Замечательные танцевальные песни. Большое спасибо!

----------

aichka (17.02.2016)

----------


## Елена Эрнст

Алла Анатольевна! Получила диск! Просто СУПЕР!!!!!!!!!
Девчата, это просто клад! "Ладушки", "Танец с мамами" - сколько нежности, души! 
"Заводной" - сколько яркости, энергии!!!!! 
"Полька" - ах, какая игривая!!!!!!!!
А игра "Зверята и ветерок"!!!!!!!!!
И все так красиво! действительно, для НАШИХ ДОШКОЛЯТ!!!!!!!!!!!

Аллочка Анатольевна!!!!!!!!! Огромное Вам спасибо!!!!!!!

----------

aichka (17.02.2016)

----------


## Tatiana-Lev12

*Аллочка, умница!!!!! Вот и ещё появился новый диск из под твоего пера!!!! Всё восхищает!!!!! СПАСИБО!!!!!!!!!*

----------

aichka (17.02.2016)

----------


## мазурка

Алла Анатольевна я получила диск большое спасибо и от меня и от наших дошколят. Замечательная музыка, прекрасный текст. Теперь наши праздники благодаря вашим танцам будут еще лучше.  :Taunt:

----------

aichka (17.02.2016)

----------


## лариса61

Алла Анатольевна, прослушала "Танцевальную карусель", сижу как завороженная.... Полный восторг, хотя я знала другого мнения и не могло быть. Спасибо милая наша Аллочка Анатольевна за украшение, которое вы дарите нам для наших праздников, еще очередной диск с прекрасными песнями, которые будут жить в наших сердцах.

----------

aichka (17.02.2016)

----------


## МарСух

Алла Анатольевна. получила и прослушала Вашу карусель, все, как  всегда, весело, задорно, нежно и восхитительно! Завтра будем готовить к маминому празднику новые танцы, которые будут очередной изюминкой праздника! СПАСИБО!

----------

aichka (17.02.2016)

----------


## Vitolda

Слушаю - и радуюсь, что можно не мучиться вопросом о том, какие песни на целый год отложить, а какие уже сейчас нести детям! Песни ведь - ВНЕсезонные, значит круглый год звучать могут! Так что не соменеваюсь: постепенно ВСЕ зазвучат они в моем саду, доставляя радость детям и взрослым, давая ребятам возможность с удовольствием постигать танцевальные премудрости! 

Я не просто слушаю и одна радуюсь, что владею сокровищами! 

В средней группе мы уже танцуем *"Ладушки"*! Стараются ребята и вовремя, по тексту и строению музыкальной фразы, движения менять и выполнять их красиво! А еще ТАК им нравится друг с другом в ладушки играть! Но не просто играть, а тот ритм прохлопывать, что в проигрыше песни ладошками озвучен!

А в старшей группе танец *"Улыбнись"* только положительные эмоции вызывает! Музыка словно не дает даже подумать о том, чтобы кое-как движения выполнять! А как нравится ребятам менять партнера по танцу!

Сегодня с подготовишками солистами познакомились с "*Машей и медведем"*. Песенка заставляет до ушей улыбаться и не просто танцевать, а сценку разыгрывать. Ребята еще и свои изюминки предлагают и танцуют с огромным удовольствием!

Слушаю - и радуюсь, что можно не мучиться вопросом о том, какие песни на целый год отложить, а какие уже сейчас нести детям! Только совсем не уверена, что сейчас только этими тремя танцами ограничусь!!! ТАК нравится!!!
*
СПАСИБО!!!*

----------

aichka (17.02.2016)

----------


## egokate

Дорогая Алла Анатольевна! Присоединяюсь ко всем предыдущим сообщениям, все очень понравилось. От себя еще хочу добавить, что помимо прекрасной музыки и текста, Ваш материал ценен тем, что дает возможность любому ребенку, пропустившим много дней детский сад, быстро включиться в танец. Благодаря тексту дети чувствуют себя более комфортно, и раскрепощенно, на праздниках не будут бояться сделать что-то не так. У нас сейчас в группах очень мало детей - или болеют или пережидают эпидемию гриппа. Когда придут - неизвестно, а в праздники-то появятся все! Я очень обрадовалась, когда получила Ваш материал. Это как раз то, что нужно! И вообще все Ваше творчество потому и имеет огромный успех, что вы чувствуете, действительно нам нужно, потому что сами не просто композитор и автор, но и педагог!

----------

aichka (17.02.2016)

----------


## Лорис

> «Танцевальная карусель»


Алла Анатольевна!
Танцы просто замечательные. Спасибо Вам огромное за Ваше творчество!
На каждом празднике мы поём ваши замечательные песенки. Без Ваших танцев нет ни одного утренника. Огромное Вам СПАСИБО!
Творческого Вам вдохновения и здоровья!

----------

aichka (17.02.2016)

----------


## Raisa Vayner

Алла Анатольевна!
Последний дикс Танцевальная карусель -замечательный!!!! Тот, кто любит Вашу Обучалочку, будут очень рады новым танцам! Вы в своей аннотации прекрасно представили свой диск. Лучше Вас я не скажу.Подпишусь под каждым словом. Да и что говорить? Диск уже в работе, детям очень нравится, стараются. А как многому дети учатся на ваших танцах!!!  
Я очень советую коллегам, кто еще не приобрел этот диск, не сомневайтесь, приобретайте.
Спасибо, Алла Анатольевна, за чудесную работу!!!
Будьте здоровы.

----------

aichka (17.02.2016), Vitolda (17.02.2016)

----------


## татуся

Алла Анатольевна, карусель просто чудесная,спасибо Вам огромное!!!
Покатаемся с ребятами с большим удовольствием :Meeting:

----------


## aichka

* Танцы из диска "Танцевальная карусель"*

*Эти танцы универсальны- они подойдут абсолютно на любой праздник любого сезона!*

----------

MarinaMi (12.01.2017), Vitolda (01.01.2017)

----------


## aichka



----------

MarinaMi (12.01.2017), Vitolda (01.01.2017)

----------


## aichka



----------

MarinaMi (12.01.2017), Vitolda (01.01.2017)

----------


## aichka



----------

MarinaMi (12.01.2017), Vitolda (01.01.2017)

----------


## Tatiana-Lev12

*Аллочка, спасибо за танцы. Такое разнообразие. Дети молодцы, танцуют легко, весело. Видно, что им очень нравится. Приятно было видеть тебя, вся в детях, в эмоциях. Молодец!!!!!!*

----------


## aichka



----------

MarinaMi (12.01.2017)

----------


## lenik

*Аллочка Анатольевна! Большое спасибо за ваши чудесные показы танцев.Так здорово всё это великолепие вашей музыки увидеть.СПАСИБО!!!*

----------


## aichka

*Многие танцы из диска "Танцевальная карусель" можно танцевать экспромтом на любом празднике вместе с родителями*

----------

MarinaMi (12.01.2017)

----------


## MarinaMi

Дорогая Аллочка! Огромнейшее спасибо за танцы. Сегодня "Весельчак" подарил и взрослым, и детям столько радости и тепла! С огромным удовольствием познакомились и подружились с ним. Притягательность этого танца - в простоте и естественности. Всё очень легко, а смотрится при этом прекрасно и дарит массу добрых эмоций. А нравственный посыл какой! Отлично подойдёт для моей "условно старшей" (многим детям пять лет только к концу осени исполнилось) группы, а для группы Монтессори - просто находка. ЗдОрово!

 :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## ольга марущак

Уважаемая Алла Анатольевна! большое спасибо за ваш замечательный диск "Танцевальная карусель" детям очень нравится танцевать ваши весёлые, добрые танцы. Спасибо.

----------


## Инна Корепанова

Наконец-то и я счастливая обладательница этого чуда!!! Когда диск только появился, я на телефон скачала обзор диска и при любой домашней работе его прослушивала, а в голове видела все эти образы: и "клювики", и "стрелы"... Ну и, конечно, мечтала о диске. Когда же появились видео танцев, я загорелась ещё больше. И моя мечта сбылась - теперь и мои детки прикоснутся к этому чуду! Алла Анатольевна удивительно умеет объединять приятное с полезным, да ещё и облекать всё это в идеальную форму (причём по всем параметрам: слог, ритм, рифма, гармония, эстетика, доступность, сюжет...) Творческих успехов в дальнейшей работе!

----------


## aichka

*"Полька с воротиками"*

----------


## Vitolda

Снова весь январь радуюсь тому, что песни в "Танцевальной карусели" - внесезонные! Лишь только убрали из зала елку - и во всех моих дошкольных группах зазвучали песни из диска! 
А последние дни радуюсь ЕЩЕ БОЛЬШЕ!!!! Потому что видео танцев насмотрелась! Энергии от Аллиных ребят напиталась! А еще - движений подсмотрела! Хоть и пропеты все движения в тексте, а ТАК это здОрово - увидеть авторский замысел!!! Да еще отлично, с настроением исполненный!
СПАСИБО!!!

----------


## 42ladushka

Алла Анатольевна! Получила сегодня ваш диск. Песни,как всегда очаровательные!!!! С понедельника с энтузиазмом возьму их в работу. За вашим творчеством слежу давно, не перестаю восхищаться. Благодарю за нелегкий труд и жду новых творений

----------


## Karamel

Дорогая Аллочка! На 8 Марта с подготовишками взяла в подарок всем женщинам твою замечательнейшую песню-танец "Весельчак". Такую позитивную с одной стороны, нравственную - с другой, создающую атмосферу радости и добра - с третьей. Движения танца правда у нас свои. В предверии праздника 8 Марта прими, пожалуйста, от нас поздравления и этот музыкальный подарок.

----------


## Инна Корепанова

Алла Анатольевна! Мы провели утренники, посвященные 8 марта. Танцы из Вашего диска украсили праздники во всех возрастных группа ( у меня в этом году малышей нет). Спешу к Вам с благодарностью от нашего детско-педагогическо-родительского сообщества! С праздником!

----------


## aichka

> На 8 Марта с подготовишками взяла в подарок всем женщинам твою замечательнейшую песню-танец "Весельчак".


Танечка! Огромное- огромное спасибо! Так здорово! Ни секунды не сомневалась, что такой творческий человек, как ты, придумает свои новые, интересные движения к танцу! :Vishenka 04: 

Очень классно смотрится! Мне, безусловно, очень и очень приятно видеть свой танец в исполнении деток других детских садов, да ещё с таким оригинальным и интересным прочтением! :Thank You2: 

Спасибо, Танечка! ОООочень приятно! Получила такое удовольствие!  :Tender:

----------


## Елена Эрнст

> 


Ну вот! Дошла очередь и до этой песни! Песня - замечательная! И деткам так легко танцевать. И танцуют-то ведь с таким удовольствием!! Завтра начинаем учить!!!﻿ Спасибо, Аллочка!

----------


## aichka

Ещё один номер из диска "Танцевальная карусель"-

*Игра "Зверята и ветерок"*

*Клип к игре- Ирочки Бариновой*




На выпускном празднике будем с детьми танцевать "Танец заводной", надеюсь после праздника показать видео танца :Yes4:

----------

Vitolda (12.05.2017), Марина Сухарева (12.05.2017)

----------


## aichka

Эту песню с диска "Танцевальная карусель" мои ребятки пока не станцевали, а только спели, но все ещё впереди!

----------


## aichka

Как и обещала- выкладываю видео танца с этого диска *"Танец заводной"* :Ok:

----------


## irulia

Это просто чудо-диск! Мы с ребятами практически весь танцуем с удовольствием! Спасибо Вам, Алла, вдохновения Вам!

----------

